# Immediate treatment for soft shell



## unmo (Nov 1, 2011)

Please help!!

I didn't realized the UVB life had ended earlier then the life expectancy on the bulb until my sulcata shell got very soft. What are the best remedies I can do? How long do I need to provide the UVB daily? Coil bulb ok? What kind of diet in terms of vege? Dosage on Calcium powder? What else I can make her recover? Already bring her to vet but her health still worries me. Please help!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Unmo:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

The absolute BEST way for the calcium to work is real sunshine. If your weather doesn't allow that, then a good UV light is the next best thing.

Talk to your vet about a vitamin d3 supplement. I've never used that, but maybe in your case because of the soft shell, it might be warranted.

You can use liquid calcium. I buy Calcionate online. Then you open the tortoise's mouth and put it inside. But it doesn't work without the UV.

I won't ever use the spiral bulbs. They have been known in the past to be harmful to tortoise's eyes.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2011)

Ditto...


----------



## DeanS (Nov 1, 2011)

...grind up cuttlebone and put it in your torts' food! Also offer chopped up cactus...prickly pear...everyday! This is the best form of calcium and fiber rolled into one!

And YES! Plenty of sun! Even if the temps are less than ideal...a couple hours of sunlight are better than a days worth of ANY artificial UV! But...when there is no sunlight available...the Zoo Med Powersun is the BEST (IMHO). Stay away from coil bulbs at all costs!


----------



## unmo (Nov 1, 2011)

Tks guys. My name is Cathrine from Hong Kong. I hope she get well soon


----------



## unmo (Nov 1, 2011)

DeanS. Tks. But where do I buy cactus? Cat


----------

